# double barrelled names to go with Ava



## proudmummy

We aren't ttc yet but have always loved Ava-Jane for a little girl.
I also like Ava-beau, Rosalie, India and evelyn.

For a boy I like Oscar, but cant think of anything else we like.
Which is your favourite or do you have any more suggestions?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ithink Ava stands pretty well on its own


----------



## 060509.x

I'm not a fan of double barrelled names, but I've seen Ava-Grace, that looks kind of nice. 
Ava-Mae sounds nice too, but as pp said Ava stands pretty well on it's own.


----------



## Varenne

I like Ava and India. I wouldn't choose beau for a girl as it is the French masculine form of beautiful. The feminine version belle is prettier anyway!


----------



## MUMOF5

Ava is my 'reserved' name for a girl too. As pp's have said, it sounds fab on its own, but I do like some names hyphenated with it too, such as Ava-Grace, Ava-Mae, Ava-Rose, Ava-Sofia, Ava-Lily :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade


----------



## JJKCB

a short name would sound best, like:

Ava- Rae
Ava- Reece
Ava- Loni
Ava- Lane
Ava- Mae
Ava- Lee or Leigh
Ava- Dee
Ava- belle
Ava- Rose
Ava- Bea
Ava- Lynn


----------



## bumski

i love India but dh just wouldnt go with it

Ava-Rae is cute,

we are using Rae in our DDs middle name (Alice-Rae)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ava-Marie
Ava-Claire
Ava-Leigh


----------

